# Hobie power skiff- post refit....



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Miss mine
I am always looking for a good one. Looks like you found one.
Is yours a 13 or 15?

I had a 50 on my 15 and it would do a little over 30.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Awesome!
That name had me laughing hard, never heard that boat name before.
I have a hobie as well!
A guy on here had a 25hp 2 stroke on his hobie, i think it hit about 30mph reasonably light load.


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> Miss mine
> I am always looking for a good one. Looks like you found one.
> Is yours a 13 or 15?
> 
> I had a 50 on my 15 and it would do a little over 30.


Its a 15. There are a couple in NZ I think- got here by way of Australia in the 80s/ early 90s when I believe there was an Aussie importer.


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

tompolo said:


> Its a 15. There are a couple in NZ I think- got here by way of Australia in the 80s/ early 90s when I believe there was an Aussie importer.





Cut Runner said:


> Awesome!
> That name had me laughing hard, never heard that boat name before.
> I have a hobie as well!
> A guy on here had a 25hp 2 stroke on his hobie, i think it hit about 30mph reasonably light load.


That’s plenty fast enough for me. I tried to keep it light in the fit out but Andrew (local glass expert who redid sub floor post my destruction) overbuilt the stringer repair on req. I still think what’s gone back is lighter than what came out- the sport console, sub floor tank etc. I plan on running it with the usual portable plastic 5 gal. At one point the boat had clearly had some beast of an engine on it- which caused transom issues ( don’t get me started...) and Hence the 20 gal underfloor. A 5 gal with a spare will keep the 20 Hp going for a day plus I think.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

Ive got a 90hp yamaha on mine. Not a single stress crack anywhere, and believe me i run the boat..
its the damn balsa transom thats the problem, thank god mine is still in perfect shape.


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

Judging by the size of the mount outline left on the transom by the old motor I would say whatever was on it was well over a 100... it must have been pulling a wheelie across the Tasman


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

The other genius move was to leave the mount holes filled with what look d like bathroom silicon sealant. As might be guessed it proved rather less efficient at transoms than it might be around washbasins.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

tompolo said:


> Judging by the size of the mount outline left on the transom by the old motor I would say whatever was on it was well over a 100... it must have been pulling a wheelie across the Tasman


Doesn' everything from 40 to 300hp use a industry standard mounting size?


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

I think that's the case with more modern engines- but I have no idea when it was standardised. Who knows what went on the Mussel at one stage or another. All I know is that whatever it was may have pushed the scuppers under as they appear to have been completely sealed up at some point


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

They were standardized in the early to mid 70's.
when my hobie had the 70hp johnson on it the water line was literally right below the scuppers at rest (no one in boat). With the 90 the scuppers went maybe 1/4 inch under but not enough to fill the little water catch recess in front of the scupper on the inside of the boat.
ping pong scuppers are the way to go on these boats!!!!


----------



## tompolo (Aug 11, 2017)

Cut Runner said:


> They were standardized in the early to mid 70's.
> when my hobie had the 70hp johnson on it the water line was literally right below the scuppers at rest (no one in boat). With the 90 the scuppers went maybe 1/4 inch under but not enough to fill the little water catch recess in front of the scupper on the inside of the boat.
> ping pong scuppers are the way to go on these boats!!!!


Will the TH Marine 3 inch model be good? I was going to bodge it with some rubber flaps cut from a tyre wall as an interim half assed measure


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cut Runner said:


> They were standardized in the early to mid 70's.
> when my hobie had the 70hp johnson on it the water line was literally right below the scuppers at rest (no one in boat). With the 90 the scuppers went maybe 1/4 inch under but not enough to fill the little water catch recess in front of the scupper on the inside of the boat.
> ping pong scuppers are the way to go on these boats!!!!


Ping pong scuppers might work best for a rebuilt transom. I loved the 4" scuppers hobie added. The boats was designed to tow and rescue surfers and the wrap around console allowed waves to break and run out the large rear scuppers.


----------



## nlesomr (Jul 18, 2016)

had one growing up and we used to stick tennis balls in the scuppers, fit perfect.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Was my first boat too. I bought when I was 13 from the guy my dad sold it to 20 years earlier. I regret selling it.

Mine just had the flappers on the scuppers
Had the wrap around console and I just had 2 portable gas cans under the seat
With the 50hp the scuppers didnt go under water unless you stood in the back corner.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> Ping pong scuppers might work best for a rebuilt transom. I loved the 4" scuppers hobie added. The boats was designed to tow and rescue surfers and the wrap around console allowed waves to break and run out the large rear scuppers.


i still have the original large scuppers. I used to plug them with tennis balls which worked but was a pita then i found the x large ping pong scuppers from t-h marine and they work perfect and flow tons of water like originally intended. I would have put them on from day one now looking back!


----------

